# E code for "Lisinopril", Rx reaction



## Orthocoderpgu (Mar 27, 2009)

Patient came to our doc because of an adverse reaction to Lisinopril. I cannot find this Rx listed in the Table of Drugs and Chemicals. It is an ACE Inhibitor. Can anyone help me with finding the correct code for this? Thanks.


----------



## LLovett (Mar 31, 2009)

I think this is it, E942.5, if this isn't it would be in the E942 series of codes.

Hope this helps,

Laura, CPC


----------

